# Some spring pictures



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Preparations for a nectar flow..


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

intreasting feeder is that just a thick cotton over then jars or is it waxed or something?

How far from hives is the feeder and do you have fighting at the feeder?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lipik Croatia Latitude 45.4150
45th Parallel in the US:
Oregon
Idaho
Montana
South Dakota
Minnesota
Wisconsin...
"Spring" Flow in October? I know the jet stream brings warmer air out your way, but surely it isn't spring!

Oh, and I am also interested in the feeders.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

danmcm said:


> intreasting feeder is that just a thick cotton over then jars or is it waxed or something?
> 
> How far from hives is the feeder and do you have fighting at the feeder?


To don't complicate with answer - I do not use it ever as a feeder and don't intend so. I have miller feeders on the hives when needed. This is " water tree" - source of fresh and clean water. I use it due to lower the chance of infecting the bees with N. ceranae spores. If I have some clean creek or so I would be happier ( than I don't need this tree).
Also to mention I put it on sunny place ( no shade), sun also sterilize water and do disable N. ceranae spores. Put it aside of direct fly of bees from a hives ( mine is about 20 meters from a first hive). Sometimes I change the cotton fiber once a week, twice a week and wash the jar - depends how often gets dirty, or they drink the water. Sometimes longer.. 
For how it works - all are seen on picture - " just a thick cotton over then jars". Try it whenever You want in Your kitchen - take any jar put dishcloth over and fasten with something, it doesn't have to be strong material as You will see ( rubber fastener, fiber string...). I forgot- turn it upside down and watch.

Hope You'll understand. 

Regards..


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Fishman43 said:


> Lipik Croatia Latitude 45.4150
> 45th Parallel in the US:
> Oregon
> Idaho
> ...


The title is correct - pictures I took are from April this year. I didn't say that pictures are from now. Also if You are curious now is frost at my place, moonlight, yesterday fallen first snow ( but is gone by now).. 
Developing strategies for next season.

Regards..


----------

